# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.05.00 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.05 released.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.05.00 
and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.05 are out!*  Grand season opening! 
We're back, full of motivation, energy and absolutely ready for an effective work!   *MTK platform update:*  1.  The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Acer Z150* (MT6572) *♦ Acer Liquid Z4* (MT6572) *♦ STP-014* (MT6577) *♦ Blu Neo 3.5* (MT6572) *♦ BLU Hero Jr S250* (MT6260) *♦ Bmobile K375* (MT6252) *♦ Cloudfone Excite 451tv* (MT6572) *♦ General Mobile Discovery* (MT6589) *♦ Gigabyte GSmart Maya M1* (MT6577) *♦ MaxCom MM133* (MT6260) *♦ O+ 8.31z* (MT6572) *♦ O+ 8.52* (MT6577) *♦ O+ 8.91* (MT6572) *♦ SFR STARTRAIL 4* (MT6572) *♦ SFR STARSHINE II* (MT6572) *♦ Stone Q800* (MT6253) *♦ teXet iX / TM-4772* (MT6572) *♦ Tele2Fon F2* (MT6260) *♦ ZTE Kis Q* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE V72 Light Tab* (MT6577)  2. Added Unlock Code Calculation via IMEI and PID for the following Alcatel smartphones 
(+1000 new PIDs for all MTK smartphones):  *♦ OT-4037 / OT-4037N
♦ OT-5036D
♦ OT-6037B
♦ OT-7042 / OT-7042D
♦ OT-7045 / OT-7045Y*  3. Added Unlock Code Calculation via IMEI and PID for the following Alcatel phones
(+900 new PIDs added for all MTK phones):  *♦ OT-1035, OT-2007, OT-2012*  4. Fixed some minor issues reported by our users   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Artel Adi5
♦ Motorola Go Slim XT505
♦ Telstra CRUISE T126
♦ ZTE Switch X1
♦ ZTE Z432*  2.Fast Direct Unlock firmware database has been updated with the following versions:  *Motorola*  *  ♦ MB855:* 1 new firmware version *  ♦ MB300*: UCAMOTS02E103C.0R *  ♦ XT311:* 2 new firmware versions *  ♦ Movistar Prime:* TEL_P729USV1.0.0B04 *  ♦ Orange Montecarlo:* OSP_P743TV1.0.0B10 *ZTE:* *  ♦ Blade:* GB_AVEA_P729V1.0.0B02 *  ♦ Blade 3:* P772N10_SRBV1.0.0B05 *  ♦ Switch X1:* MTN_ZA_P727D50V1.0.0B12 *  ♦ T126:* TEL_AU_T126V1.0.3B03-S *  ♦ Z432:* ATT_AM_Z432V2.0.9B01-S  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

